# 2 parts dosing question



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

I read some articles about using 2 parts dosing to up your alk and cal levels. They say that you should never dose only 1 of the 2 parts separately, AND always do dose 2 parts equally. 

Having said that, I have questions.

Let's say at the beginning of the week day #1 Monday my Alk is 7.9 dkh and Cal is 375 ppm. My TARGET is 8.5 dkh for ALK and 400 ppm for CAL.

Everyday for 6 days I will dose 7.5 ml of Alk and 7.5 ml of Cal. 

On day #7 Sunday before I do my weekly WC, my test result of Alk is 8.2 dkh and Cal is 425 ppm.

As you can see that my Alk is under and Cal is over the TARGET. 

My questions are:
-For an example, If I want to increase the dose to 10 ml for each parts to bring the Alk to 8.5, and continue to dose them equally and together of the 2 parts, would my my Alk and Cal test result will continue to climb together?

-If it is YES to my first question, then how do I bring the Cal to my target of 400 ppm?

Please help. I am confused on this part.


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

if you want a more informed population to answer your questions, post on the saltwater section. We like freshwater here.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

sorry wrong forum.

Mods, please move it. Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You just totally confused these freshwater guys.

They have no idea what to do with water if it doesn't have driftwood in it....


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

altcharacter said:


> you just totally confused these freshwater guys.
> 
> They have no idea what to do with water if it doesn't have driftwood in it....


hahahahaha


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> You just totally confused these freshwater guys.
> 
> They have no idea what to do with water if it doesn't have driftwood in it....


hahahahahah Alt luv your post...


----------

